# Satisfied? American Show Line



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm just here venting. Sometimes I feel like I don't have "enough dog". I never ask much of Bella because she's not that type of dog. She's so much of a pet. Overtime I would look for that true shepherd energy focus and seriousness. She doesn't have that at all. I love her to death but it's like she's just here thats all. She really doesn't have a personality. I been doing so much research lately. I think it's time to find the right type of dog I'm looking for.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't know what you're trying to accomplish here, but loud generalities usually don't help anyone.

There are people here that love their well-bred American Showline dogs.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Every dog will be different, just because you get a working-line doesn't mean it will be any different from your show line. It depends on each individual line of dog.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I'm just here venting. Sometimes I feel like I don't have "enough dog". I never ask much of Bella because she's not that type of dog. She's so much of a pet. Overtime I would look for that true shepherd energy focus and seriousness. She doesn't have that at all. I love her to death but it's like she's just here thats all. She really doesn't have a personality. I been doing so much research lately. I think it's time to find the right type of dog I'm looking for.


Maybe you're dog is just uninspired and depressed?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

viking said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just here venting. Sometimes I feel like I don't have "enough dog". I never ask much of Bella because she's not that type of dog. She's so much of a pet. Overtime I would look for that true shepherd energy focus and seriousness. She doesn't have that at all. I love her to death but it's like she's just here thats all. She really doesn't have a personality. I been doing so much research lately. I think it's time to find the right type of dog I'm looking for.
> ...


She's the happiest dog in the world. She gets plenty of attention and exercise. All the toys on the market, she's a very spoiled dog. She's well mannered. Gets treats when she earns them.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

WIBackpacker said:


> I don't know what you're trying to accomplish here, but loud generalities usually don't help anyone.
> 
> There are people here that love their well-bred American Showline dogs.


I don't know what your trying to accomplish here.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wags said:


> Every dog will be different, just because you get a working-line doesn't mean it will be any different from your show line. It depends on each individual line of dog.


Yeah you're correct.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My first 2 GSDs were ASLs and they both were incredible dogs........unfortunately their breeding/pedigree didn't lend to quality longevity which had nothing to do with the fact they were both ASLs....

My current GSD is a WGSL and there are noted differences between her and my previous 2 ASLs but it would be somewhat irresponsible of me to draw sweeping generalizations based on my experience with just 3 GSDs. I will say my current WGSL has impressed me considerably BUT...I just hope she sticks around longer than the previous two..

Without trying to be inflammatory....but sometimes the "personality" of a dog is either enhanced or guided by the human and can just as well be subdued or quashed by the human. It's the human's job to know the proper "buttons to push" to get most any dog to obtain it's best for any intended or desired purpose.

SuperG


SuperG


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Embrace and celebrate your dog's strengths. Every dog has some -- you just have to open your eyes and your heart. Stop comparing to other people's dogs. Listen to the dog in front of you, and let it tell you who it is. Even my hub's 100% blind dog can fun things (he's got an awesome nose). Your dog's strength may not be sports or OB. That's totally OK. It may be something silly. That's OK too (freestyle dog dancing _is _a sport -- LOL:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-EZY1JDR2g

Do some silly tricks that make you laugh (they don't have to be serious). Have fun with your dog. Your dog's personality will come out when you give it space and open your heart to understanding it, on its own terms. 

I've had one doofy, un-shepherdy dog, and he still had things he could do effortlessly: often very silly, fun games that made me laugh. He was the dumbest GSD I've ever known, but he was all heart. On his way into this world, he skipped the "GSD intelligence" line and went through the "heart" line twice for a double helping. That made him awesome, in his own special way.

He became my heart dog -- not the dog I thought I "wanted", but the dog I needed at a time in my life when I needed heart, laughs, and kindness from a dog, not drive. With some work, though, he and I still got through our AKC novice class, graduating in front of an AKC judge who scored it like competition. I almost skipped that day, figuring we'd bomb, and he surprised me by doing just fine. We trained differently than others in the class, as his brain worked a little differently, but we got there, with lots of silliness along the way.

When I got that dog, "Upstairs" sent me what I needed, and my life was immeasurably better for having that dog in it. He was a gift, one of those dogs who sailed into this world on angel wings with something special to give someone willing to accept it. I'd have been a flipping fool to have missed my glorious friendship with that dog -- I'd give almost anything to have him back (he got old and succumbed to cancer after a long, happy life...not a day goes by that I don't wish he were still here).

Stop feeling dissatisfied. Open your heart and mind to start listening to your dog. You might be surprised by the answer.

By the way, I've fostered a couple of wonderful ASL dogs who were great family dogs, but without much prey drive or working drive. They're incredible companions. Their families are thrilled with what great temperaments these dogs have. They aren't feeling sorry for themselves that it's not a sharp, protective, sporty dog -- they're thrilled their dogs can go everywhere, behave nicely at the kids' soccer practice, and are just easy, lovely companions.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Without trying to be inflammatory....but sometimes the "personality" of a dog is either enhanced or guided by the human and can just as well be subdued or quashed by the human. It's the human's job to know the proper "buttons to push" to get most any dog to obtain it's best for any intended or desired purpose.
> 
> SuperG
> 
> ...


This. A thousand times, this. Regardless of your dog's ancestry, you are the one that shapes your dog. Want to climb mountains together? Go climb. Want to compete? Go train. Stop worrying about ancestry, just go do things with the dog in front of you.

Edited, to add:

"Stop feeling dissatisfied. Open your heart and mind to start listening to your dog. You might be surprised by the answer."

Magwart just said it, even better.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I had a dog with goals for said dog, and the dog wasn't a good fit, I'd still keep said dog, but look for another dog that actually matched my goals. I see nothing wrong with that.

Onyx, was not cut out for the sport I enjoyed, so I did look for a dog(pup) that was bred to possibly do well in it. 
Onyx is happy to be where she's most comfortable, and if I put her in places that she wouldn't be, then who am I failing, me or her? 
Some dogs are not cut out to be in the venues we'd like, it isn't about 'me' but about my dog. 
That said, give it a try first before you decide the dog isn't enjoying whatever you are interested in.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have ASLs. My dog Russ's litter sister went to a guy that wanted to do search and rescue. The guys he was training with told him that he needed to get a "real" GSD. Luckily he didn't listen to them, and his dog is a now a certified SAR dog on a team down in Texas. Those guys were kind of amazed at how good she was.

Sometimes you just have to find a venue you are interested in and give it a whirl. Take your dog to a herding instinct test and see how she does, or try nose work.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am not sure what idea you are trying to get across, but perhaps your expectations of the breed were not what you anticipated. We had a Boxer pup years ago who seemed to have no personality. Zip. Turned out that she was an only pup whose mother was kept alone in the whelping room,and the only human contact our pup had was when the breeder entered the room once a day to feed and clean up. Poor Livie would just sit there while our other Boxer ran around the house playing with our kids. She didn't even seem to know she was a dog.I don't know if she was mentally retarded, or if she was totally lacking in being socialized early on by the breeder. Maybe your dog is mentally deficient, or maybe you had expectations for the GSD breed that were not accurate.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Well what is it that you want to do with your dog that you just can't because she is not enough dog? 

What is it exactly you are expecting of your dream dog? 

I am curious how long have you been unsatisfied with your dog? From the sound of it that feeling came on after doing all your research. 

Are you actually dissatisfied with the dog you have in front of you, as in she doesnt fit your lifestyle, has behavioral problems, health issues etc or are you dissatisfied because of the perceived notion that you don't have the best type of shepherd, like you have a knock off? 

What do you mean she doesn't have a personality? Have you ever looked into dognition? Try a month of that. It might help you look at your girl in a new light. 

Also, try challenging her! You might be surprised what she is capable of. Don't just write her off as not enough dog. There are a few show line dogs and shelter mutts that do schutzhund in my local club. Heck my own $100 non papered wonky ear shepherd has surprised me again and again.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I guess my question would be have you tried agility? Dock diving? Nose work? Treiball? Tracking? Herding? Rally? She can only do what you do with her, if you do nothing neither will she. I don't agree with getting another dog if you really don't know what you want to begin with.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I love my ASL. When I got her, I didn't even know other "lines" of GSDs existed. 

She's far from perfect, but wonderful for my (pet + active companion) needs. We had rough times, we had all kinds of medical, behaviour, and temperament problems, but our relationship gets better every day. 

Sometimes I wish she had more drive, and more enthusiasm for Schutzhund or bite sports, other times I'm very grateful that we can come home from the morning's walk and I won't hear so much as a peep from her until I'm done with work some 8-10 hours later. She's fiercely protective and occasionally jealous, but will lick a stranger to death once I "ok" them. I know her weak spots and do my best to not set her up for problems. Occasionally I ask too much, too fast. At the end of the day, pretty much all her issues were a result of me not knowing what I was doing, and today she's a great middle-ground between the traditional working-line GSD and a Golden Retriever: God help you if you do something aggressive towards me, but if you're ok, you're family. Getting her was the best decision I've ever made.

Would I do ASL again? I've thought about it a hundred times and I really don't know the answer. I believe a dog is largely the result of what you put into it, and your expectations. Time will tell.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I was worried about this coming. From the time of the puppy nipped my dog why didn't she defend....

I am confused too. You have been one of the most enthusiastic posters until a few months ago. I don't know what changed, you had mentioned something after her last heat. Then you brought the PB mix stray home. Then that was gone. 

What have you attempted to do with her that has gone wrong? Do you need to see more barking, guarding and aggression in her? Those are the only questions I remember you ever posed.

I saw a recent post that seemed to indicate you were looking at getting another GSD that had more of something.... are you going to get rid of your dog? What is she doing wrong?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Another thought regarding "seriousness"

Isn't your girl fairly young still? Someone correct me if I am wrong but it has always been my understanding GSDs can be slow to mature breeds. She may be retaining puppy antics until 3 years old...


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I kind of see where your coming from, though I don't think it's an ASL thing. My senior GSD Pasta does not fit into any kind of "normal" GSD or even dog personality, kind of like what you are saying about your dog. At first I was disappointed at times that she didn't fit my expectations of what I thought a GSD should be but I learned to really appreciate her for her differences. She has a very complex personality for a dog but I wouldn't change it for anything. Give your dog some time and try to really figure out what she likes, it's not all about what you want her to be


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I loved my ASL dogs, they were great dogs. They were a little bit lower energy and mellower dogs, but I was ok with that, I had real young kids at the time and they were great family dogs and pets. I now have a WGSL who has a ton of energy, and I catch myself yearning for the days when I had less energetic dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What have you done with her that she disappoints you?What did you planning doing with her that you tried and it did not work out? What makes you think it is the lines?It's good to find her strengths and focus on that instead of what you don't like if you want to create a strong bond with your dog. If you are not happy with your dog then no great bond will ever exist unless you want want it to and try. Im sure she senses your unhappiness towards her. Your energy affects her energy. Many activities you can try if you want to. We just got into nose works and soon tracking. He loves it. I hid his ball the other day he ignored all the food on the table and all his other toys I layed out. Dock diving looks like so much fun. Shepherding sounds like tons of fun have you checked what is around you.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wags said:


> Every dog will be different, just because you get a working-line doesn't mean it will be any different from your show line. It depends on each individual line of dog.


"That" is not a bet I would be willing to take or as I tend to say the "mythical" people friendly GSD. I have heard of such never met one.

The few I have met out here are similar to mine, they could care less about people. (And it took work to get him to the point ..I'm quite pleased. 

But speaking of GSD's, anyone here with a Ford F150 and two GSD's?? Most of the one's I see are on wheels going somewhere ... Rocky included.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I'm just here venting. Sometimes I feel like I don't have "enough dog". I never ask much of Bella because she's not that type of dog. She's so much of a pet. Overtime I would look for that true shepherd energy focus and seriousness. She doesn't have that at all. I love her to death but it's like she's just here thats all. She really doesn't have a personality. I been doing so much research lately. I think it's time to find the right type of dog I'm looking for.


Nothing wrong with venting?? But you should narrow the scope??

Are you thinking of "rehoming" your current dog, or adding a second dog?? And another possibility, you could consider becoming a foster?? That's how I got my first OS WL GSD. Knowing "nothing" about them ... makes for true "excitement."  

But maybe the dog you want .. will get delivered to you??


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I am sorry to hear you aren't satisfied with the match that was made (you and Bella).

I think every dog deserves an owner who can say, "My dog is the best" - meaning the best for them. It's too bad you and Bella don't have that.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

How about having her evaluated by someone well versed in working breeds? They may see things you don't. They may be able to help you work with her and show you a different dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you should find someone willing to find a nice home for you girl. 

GSDs are smart and if you are disappointed in her, its really, really sad for everyone, the dog most of all.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Our little and yes calm chihuahua loves agility! which Im looking to get my daughter into a class. I would of never thought agility is his thing he loves to sleep and snuggle but until we bought some agility equipment we found our 7 year old chihuahua has passion for agility.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

If you're disappointed with your dog and the dog's done nothing wrong - the dog feels it to their core. If it goes on for months - it saps the life out of them.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Stonevintage said:


> If you're disappointed with your dog and the dog's done nothing wrong - the dog feels it to their core. If it goes on for months - it saps the life out of them.


My dog has been sad when she thought I was disappointed in her for about half an hour (I really wasn't but I could see how she mistook it). I felt terrible once I realized she thought I blamed her and tried to make that up to her by taking her out to do one of her favorite things. I can't imagine her feeling that way for months. Kind of breaks my heart for Bella's sake, imagining how a good dog feels when they think they've let their person down.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

and they don't know how to make their owner happy with them again. Very sad.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

lol...

Step 1: Get off here, you wont find the info you need
Step 2: Determine goals
Step 3: Find dogs that are actively preforming and succeeding within those goals (use of the internet for this  can be helpful)
Step 4: Determine breeders of said dogs
Step 5: Obtain a pup
Step 6: If the pup doesnt work out (Many dont) sell and obtain another one that does, better yet buy from someone that offers a working guarentee..
Step 7: Repeat Step 1


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The worst thing in a German shepherds world is feeling they let their person down.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It sounds like your dog did not meet your expectations. Others here have mentioned you should think about the positive things in your dog. I've met a couple showline dogs in a local meetup group. They were stunning to look at. They were great all purpose dogs. Their temperament was so even they could take their dogs anywhere. I love being social with my dog and I envied their dogs for this reason. They would most like make excellent therapy dogs. Why do you want to worry about things like aggression that the higher drive working lines may have?


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

It seems like for some time now you have looked for the negative in this dog. All your posts seem like you are looking to amplify a negative. Is that really about the dog or your particular thought process? What expectations did you have for this pup? What did you want to happen? I would look very deeply at your expectations before getting another dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

voodoolamb said:


> Another thought regarding "seriousness"
> 
> Isn't your girl fairly young still? Someone correct me if I am wrong but it has always been my understanding GSDs can be slow to mature breeds. She may be retaining puppy antics until 3 years old...


It depends on the dog. All of mine play like puppies at home, but are more mature when out and about. I think I noticed the biggest difference with my female at about 2 yrs old. I also think the ones that you least expect it from will surprise you when its most needed. Don't count those happy, quiet, like everyone kind of dogs, because those tend to be the ones that surprise you.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

> I also think the ones that you least expect it from will surprise you when its most needed. Don't count those happy, quiet, like everyone kind of dogs, because those tend to be the ones that surprise you


Ha! Don't I know it! *eyes her sweet little love bug of a dog*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

voodoolamb said:


> Ha! Don't I know it! *eyes her sweet little love bug of a dog*


I figured you would understand


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

llombardo said:


> It depends on the dog. All of mine play like puppies at home, but are more mature when out and about. I think I noticed the biggest difference with my female at about 2 yrs old. I also think the ones that you least expect it from will surprise you when its most needed. Don't count those happy, quiet, like everyone kind of dogs, because those tend to be the ones that surprise you.


This is so true. Archer is as goofy as they come at home, the big lug, and he's nearly 4. But put his harness on and he kicks straight into work/serious mode. He's one of those, 'hey people, don't know you, but I'm sure you're perfectly acceptable' dogs too, and yet I see him watch and assess every single person we meet when trail running. I realised there were no casual encounters for him, everything is part of the 'job'.

OP, Bella sounds like a lovely dog to me, do you mean she's not a more of a sports dog with drive? Archer is WGSL, a pretty mellow dog in general, but he's quite a serious creature when he's working- perhaps your dog is like him in temperament? If so you're rather lucky to have a solid reliable dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Chip18 said:


> "That" is not a bet I would be willing to take or as I tend to say the "mythical" people friendly GSD. I have heard of such never met one.
> 
> The few I have met out here are similar to mine, they could care less about people. (And it took work to get him to the point ..I'm quite pleased.


my Czech working line is a certified therapy dog. loves to get attention, though he's not one for hours of cuddling. 
we also do many meet the breeds events and he is always happy to say hi and get some admiration. 
he pouts if the poodles get more love than he does.

he doesn't hang and want them to fawn over him like the small dogs do. It's "hey why aren't you noticing how awesome I am?" then after he gets his attention, he's ready to move on to the next person.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

llombardo said:


> It depends on the dog. All of mine play like puppies at home, but are more mature when out and about. I think I noticed the biggest difference with my female at about 2 yrs old. I also think the ones that you least expect it from will surprise you when its most needed. Don't count those happy, quiet, like everyone kind of dogs, because those tend to be the ones that surprise you.


So true as labrador retriever like Max is to people who welcome in the house that can change in a nano second great watch dog. We were in the house and i forgot the oil man was filling our tank i saw the man walking across our backyard when i looked through our sliding glass doors. It startled me and Max went off i thought he was going to go through the sliding door he looked not like a wolf but a wearwolf with a crazy looking fluff bubble on his backJumping through the house like a maniac following him through the windows. I had to reel him. It was the way i reacted that set him off. If i said hi to the guy or let max know it was okay for him to be back all we be okay. We have had people in our yard working so i know this. I feel extremely safe with Max around. Growing up i remember we had to teach and reward our dog for barking at the door. I would Not do this with max. I think once i said "whose there "-once and max went off -i dont even say it nor do i want to emphasize it,i do not need to.
I also think shepherds are late bloomers. i also think they are all little pups at heart- I really dont see Max changing much he is 16 months now I hope he does not, i love his sweet playful ways. Our last shepherd karat was a very serious working line but you can still see that puppy side when it came to his toy collection


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dainerra said:


> my Czech working line is a certified therapy dog. loves to get attention, though he's not one for hours of cuddling.
> we also do many meet the breeds events and he is always happy to say hi and get some admiration.
> he pouts if the poodles get more love than he does.
> 
> he doesn't hang and want them to fawn over him like the small dogs do. It's "hey why aren't you noticing how awesome I am?" then after he gets his attention, he's ready to move on to the next person.


Love the photos- the males have such big egos it is what I like about them


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I haven't met a dog with no personality before. I think instead of trying to make her be something you should find out what she enjoys and do that with her. Build her confidence and create a bond and you might be surprised, she may become protective as she matures.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> I was worried about this coming. From the time of the puppy nipped my dog why didn't she defend....
> 
> I am confused too. You have been one of the most enthusiastic posters until a few months ago. I don't know what changed, you had mentioned something after her last heat. Then you brought the PB mix stray home. Then that was gone.
> 
> ...


I haven't posted anything on here in a while because as Bella got older I started to understand her. Also with this forum there is a lot of jackasses who think they're shepherd gods or something. I would never get rid of her, she's not miss treated in anyway. Bella breeder is a very bad breeder. Bella comes from a very unhealthy line unfortunately I found this out by the breeder son (long story) but I found this out way before I had this thought. Bella mom has weak bones, also we don't know who the father is but I do know he was AKC reg and the mother is CKC that's beside the point. My problem with Bella is she can't go for so long at all. I'm a pretty active guy but she doesn't enjoy it that much. I tried different things different scenes and obstacles. I tried hiking. I never tried nose work. The only thing she really enjoys is her ball literally. 

She wants me to chase her while she has the ball all the time. Which I know is a game to her but that's like the only way I could really get her going. I've met with people who have German shepherds and they tell me their experience I even talked to different breeders so they can help me understand but I'm still kind of lost. I don't want her to be a robot I want her to be a dog and enjoy being who she is. That's exactly why I said I wouldn't force her being another dog. Bella will never be a guard dog I realize that a long time ago. She's happy the way she is so I let her be. But now I'm looking for more in a dog. Doesn't have to be a shepherd. I'm ok with her being a pet alongs if she's happy


----------



## Solo93 (Feb 16, 2016)

Have you ruled out pain issues? A young GSD who doesn't do much is a red flag for hip dysplasia or other health problems. If she were mine, I would vet her and see if they'll send her home with a course of antiinflammatories &/or tramadol, just to rule out chronic pain as a factor.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Solo93 said:


> Have you ruled out pain issues? A young GSD who doesn't do much is a red flag for hip dysplasia or other health problems. If she were mine, I would vet her and see if they'll send her home with a course of antiinflammatories &/or tramadol, just to rule out chronic pain as a factor.


That thought has ran by head plenty of times. Considering when I chase her she runs at her own pace. I was waiting until she turned two to actually get x rays done. Her hips used to making a clicking noise then it stopped. She used to limp now she hasn't in at least 5 or 6 months


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I understand. The clarification helps. I think there are many people here who have multiple dogs that chose a second dog to be different from the first. Nothing wrong with that. As long as you are good with Bella too, that's what counts.

Wondering how she reacts with the flirt pole? My dog is a total ball dog too and I've brought that along to scenting & search for her for variety. Hide the ball outside and ask her "where's the ball" and help her a few times to find it. If she gets to enjoy "search" stuff you can expand that to hiding a treat and advance to "scented objects" like a piece of wood with a coated smell on it. I love to watch scent dogs work. Have you seen slamdunc's videos he's been posting training scent work to his latest K-9 patrol dog? 

lol. Chasing a dog around that's got a ball in her mouth gets old quick - but another dog will gladly fulfill that role for her. Can you guys handle a 2nd dog in your condo? Is it allowed?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree this is sounding partly physical to me. A young dog -any breed-who does not like to go on hikes is a red flag. I thought she had issues with her hips/joints previously did you find out what that was-or i may be mistaken.
When dogs are in pain they do not complain and signs can be very subtle.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Solo93 said:


> Have you ruled out pain issues? A young GSD who doesn't do much is a red flag for hip dysplasia or other health problems. If she were mine, I would vet her and see if they'll send her home with a course of antiinflammatories &/or tramadol, just to rule out chronic pain as a factor.


That's a good thought. Dysplasia, pano, it could be a few different things. Even if she is still not the dog you wanted, at least you'll know what (if anything) you're dealing with and can make decisions for her based on more information.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> I agree this is sounding partly physical to me. A young dog -any breed-who does not like to go on hikes is a red flag. I thought she had issues with her hips/joints previously did you find out what that was-or i may be mistaken.
> When dogs are in pain they do not complain and signs can be very subtle.


I was told by two different vets in this area it's better to wait until her growth plates to close to do any x rays. So I just been waiting patiently


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> I understand. The clarification helps. I think there are many people here who have multiple dogs that chose a second dog to be different from the first. Nothing wrong with that. As long as you are good with Bella too, that's what counts.
> 
> Wondering how she reacts with the flirt pole? My dog is a total ball dog too and I've brought that along to scenting & search for her for variety. Hide the ball outside and ask her "where's the ball" and help her a few times to find it. If she gets to enjoy "search" stuff you can expand that to hiding a treat and advance to "scented objects" like a piece of wood with a coated smell on it. I love to watch scent dogs work. Have you seen slamdunc's videos he's been posting training scent work to his latest K-9 patrol dog?
> 
> lol. Chasing a dog around that's got a ball in her mouth gets old quick - but another dog will gladly fulfill that role for her. Can you guys handle a 2nd dog in your condo? Is it allowed?


We do that a lot with her deer antler. We will hide it and tell her to find it. When she does find it she takes it to her crate lol. Yes we're allowed to get another dog. Yes I think we can handle it. I wouldn't make the same mistakes I made with Bella in the past at all. We're talking to a couple of breeders. I'm being very picky on the next puppy. I think Bella would enjoy that. She loves other dogs to an extent.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

How old is she now? I know tumeric is very good for dogs and people a like it also has anti inflammatory affects if she is in pain. It can not hurt and would be best to read about and give it a try. It would not be harmful to give her even if she has no physical issues.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I was told by two different vets in this area it's better to wait until her growth plates to close to do any x rays. So I just been waiting patiently


How old is she? My vet was able to do a preliminary diagnosis of pano on my dog at age 14 months. She had x-rays done when she was spayed to tentatively rule out dysplasia, and from there it was a watch and wait. We didn't have anything written in stone, but we were able to get an idea of what was going on and manage it so that she was comfortable day to day.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If i wanted to get another dog, I would not need feel the need to come on this forum and say -why. Unless i had some legitimate concerns and or questions- then complain about the dog I have. A little odd


----------



## Solo93 (Feb 16, 2016)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I was told by two different vets in this area it's better to wait until her growth plates to close to do any x rays. So I just been waiting patiently


That makes sense but it still wouldn't hurt to try a couple weeks of pain meds & see if her behaviour changes. That is sort of reverse-engineering but will tell you if pain is something you should be looking for.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> If i wanted to get another dog, I would not need feel the need to come on this forum and say -why. Unless i had some legitimate concerns and or questions- then complain about the dog I have. A little odd


Lol I was just venting, I'm not surrounded by dog lovers who understand


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> I understand. The clarification helps. I think there are many people here who have multiple dogs that chose a second dog to be different from the first. Nothing wrong with that. As long as you are good with Bella too, that's what counts.
> 
> Wondering how she reacts with the flirt pole? My dog is a total ball dog too and I've brought that along to scenting & search for her for variety. Hide the ball outside and ask her "where's the ball" and help her a few times to find it. If she gets to enjoy "search" stuff you can expand that to hiding a treat and advance to "scented objects" like a piece of wood with a coated smell on it. I love to watch scent dogs work. Have you seen slamdunc's videos he's been posting training scent work to his latest K-9 patrol dog?
> 
> lol. Chasing a dog around that's got a ball in her mouth gets old quick - but another dog will gladly fulfill that role for her. Can you guys handle a 2nd dog in your condo? Is it allowed?


I will have to check out those videos our last shepherd karat had training in tracking and scent detection -was trained done not by me. We were moving and slowly taking boxes and furniture out of our house. one our cats went missing -gizmo- for 2 days. I thought she may have run outside which would be unusual for her to do but with the chaos of the moving it was possible. I told karat-our shepherd to such gizmo and he followed her scent down stairs to the laundry room behind the washing machine there was a hole in the sheet rock and she crawled into the wall she was far along the wall we could not get her. If it was not for karat we may have not found her as she had not made a sound. He was my hero We put food out and she came out the next day. I feel nose works and tracking can also one day be beneficial so excited about it!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

At 17 months my males growth plates were closed. I did xrays to check that and Thd hips before he was neutered.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I have fostered several dogs. In all fairness they were all Australian Shepherds and Ranger is my first GSD, but I can assure you that even within a breed dogs have their own personality. I can also assure. You that there is a person for each one of those personalities. I have fostered dogs that I absolutely loved and ones that I really did not like at all but all have found people that love them. I have to confess that I am a sucker for the dogs with a little more "cowbell", to reference that famous SNL sketch. I can still laugh thinking of the dogs that were a little devious.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I was told by two different vets in this area it's better to wait until her growth plates to close to do any x rays. So I just been waiting patiently


if you are planning on breeding, yes do it at 2 years old. if you have a young dog with signs of potential issues there is no reason to wait and every reason to do it sooner rather than later. 
a young GSD that isn't rearing to go at every opportunity and seems to tire or want to stop for any reason after a short period of time is a sign that something could be wrong. if not pain, then heart, lungs or some other issue. 

prelims can be evaluated by OFA at 6 months old.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I went back into lovebella's very early posts.

If I get the gist of it , I believe he was assured certain things as far as the dogs abilities, which the breeder could not claim , not from experience or other litters performance.
I'll give you an example at one major specialty show (gsd's only) , either directly to myself , or overheard , all those dogs could do sport, police, sar, on and on and on. Yet not a one participated in any, and had no intention to do so . But you know the dogs could , if they chose.

Too much riding on the coat tails of the "Legend of the Breed"

so I think the OP expected a reasonably confident dog that may have allowed him to participate in something - or at least not be disappointed .

From the very early posts there was evidence of insecurity .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> if you are planning on breeding, yes do it at 2 years old. if you have a young dog with signs of potential issues there is no reason to wait and every reason to do it sooner rather than later.
> a young GSD that isn't rearing to go at every opportunity and seems to tire or want to stop for any reason after a short period of time is a sign that something could be wrong. if not pain, then heart, lungs or some other issue.
> 
> prelims can be evaluated by OFA at 6 months old.


Breeding a dog before with potential issues just because she is young? I hope I misunderstood this advice.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Breeding a dog before with potential issues just because she is young? I hope I misunderstood this advice.


They mean xrays at 2 or younger. Breeding was mentioned as one reason for x raying.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

wolfy dog said:


> Breeding a dog before with potential issues just because she is young? I hope I misunderstood this advice.


what Steve said. I was saying that if you were planning to breed, then yes waiting until 2 to do xrays makes sense. Otherwise, there is no reason to wait. You don't need official OFA results to do anything else and with fears that the dog may have hip or joint issues, there is every reason to do it as early as possible.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Dainerra said:


> what Steve said. I was saying that if you were planning to breed, then yes waiting until 2 to do xrays makes sense. Otherwise, there is no reason to wait. You don't need official OFA results to do anything else and with fears that the dog may have hip or joint issues, there is every reason to do it as early as possible.


Right - we just went through a local orthopedic specialist. The only thing they checked was to see if they could rule out dysplasia; our vet had examined her and was pretty certain it was pano, but he wanted to be reasonably certain she wasn't dysplastic. And we managed things differently based on dysplasia being ruled out.

I think it makes sense to check Bella out medically if she hasn't been already. OP, wouldn't you feel pretty bad if Bella was in pain and you hadn't even checked into what was wrong or sought advice regarding whether there could be long term damage without proper management?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Kind of a Catch-22 on waiting on the Xrays. If you get a new pup before you get the Xrays and they are bad - gentle easy exercise without overexertion or strain is going to be very difficult for you with a new puppy in the house. You may have to crate and rotate. If you get them done now and they are ok- that's just one less thing to worry about. If not, at least you can possibly avoid a real PITA situation.

It is so true that a dog in pain won't show it, often times until the condition is way past the point of having a cure. When a dog is in pain and is put on pain meds for a few days - often a dramatic change can be seen in just those few days. I don't imagine your vet would object to an anti-inflammatory and a pain medication for a few days as an aid to eliminate this concern.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Can someone explain why Bella goes into alert mode when someone is approaching the house and we're in the house but when we're outside and someone approaches the house she doesn't go in alert mode. Can someone explain that ?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Can someone explain why Bella goes into alert mode when someone is approaching the house and we're in the house but when we're outside and someone approaches the house she doesn't go in alert mode. Can someone explain that ?


the people in charge are outside and can see what is approaching.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Can someone explain why Bella goes into alert mode when someone is approaching the house and we're in the house but when we're outside and someone approaches the house she doesn't go in alert mode. Can someone explain that ?


There's nothing in the house to alarm & protect inside at those times. The only thing she needs--her family--is already there with her.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The house is your personal family "den" where you sleep and render yourself totally defenseless (in deep sleep). Everything they encounter that is "big" or challenging normally takes place outside of the house, so they have to be more open to situations to learn and grow. In "the den" it is much more personal, habits, sights and smells are all easily accepted and very well known.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Can someone explain why Bella goes into alert mode when someone is approaching the house and we're in the house but when we're outside and someone approaches the house she doesn't go in alert mode. Can someone explain that ?


What's up with you? You have been so descriptive with Bella in the past year I feel like I know her... but you have changed??? with your posts. Are you OK?


----------



## edanzanders (Mar 23, 2015)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Can someone explain why Bella goes into alert mode when someone is approaching the house and we're in the house but when we're outside and someone approaches the house she doesn't go in alert mode. Can someone explain that ?


First, I agree with everyone that naturally protective dogs mostly are protective of their pack. The house only intensifies that natural instinct by adding a territorial factor. But with the family outside, I don't find it strange that an untrained dog would not protect the house as an "object."

That said, in general, anyone expecting to rely on their dog to "protect" anything needs to train their dog for that behavior. Relying on pure instincts is a gamble, as an untrained dog is likely to be unreliable in any number of situations. If you want a particular behavior with regards to strangers approaching the empty house, it's really just a matter of training. GSD have keen instincts, but it's not magic, they require guidance.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain why Bella goes into alert mode when someone is approaching the house and we're in the house but when we're outside and someone approaches the house she doesn't go in alert mode. Can someone explain that ?
> ...


Just learning and understanding her more as the days go by. We been doing A LOT of bonding and a lot of things are coming together better than I could ever imagine. I'm on the forum a lot because I have no one who I can talk to about German shepherds. I love learning about the breed. I can talk about Bella and this breed all day and not be bother by it


----------

